# Your favorite vintage shotgun



## winchester97 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the sight, and along the lines of misfit's model 12 thread, I thought I could drum up some good stories about your favorite old shotgun, and how you got it. If nothing else, I'll get to know a few folks in town. As you can guess by my name, mine is a newer Winchester 1897, made in 1950. I got it a few years back from an older gentleman at a gun show who had just walked in from the parking lot. He claimed to have owned it for the past 20 years and gave me his name and number if I ever had any trouble with it. Everything was original and in great shape, with only some bluing wear from normal handling. I have never shot a gun that fits me so well as this one, and will never look back on my purchase. I'm a young guy, but sincerely appreciate the craftsmanship that went into most of the older guns, and hunting with it adds a lot to the experience. Hopefully this wasn't too long winded, and I'll sit back to read the stories.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

how much you want for it?  
i love those 97's.your gun is older than you think.the last production date was 1943 as far as i know.with a little research of the serial number,you should be able to peg it down.
one of my dad's brothers had a 10 ga. 97.never could talk him out of it.that hammer could be hazerdous to your thumb sometimes if you're not paying attention 
i noticed the 97 is really popular in the new cowboy shooting competitions too.
as i mentioned in the other thread,mine was made in 1916 and when my dad came home from WWII,he bought mine from an old man.it's the only gun he ever owned.said it was the only one he needed.mine also is fast to the shoulder and feels good.
those old winchesters were in my opinion,the best pump guns ever built.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

*RANGER 101.6 12ga. sidexside.*

Back in 67' we did alot of Pheasant/Rabbit hunting, never owning a scattergun I used my best friends (Raymond) rifle. He went to Nam, & said to use it while he was in the Army. He never came back  . 
Taking the shotgun back to his Father, he told me to keep it since we were such good bud's & he would want it that way.

Well it sits in my gun cabinet, have never fired it since & I clean it once a year, & think of all the *GREAT TIMES *we had, shooting game with it.

Don;t know what it's worth, don't matter, it just sits there & my treasure.

Nik


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

1950's ithaca model 37 featherweight 20ga

typo, model 37


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think you hit the wrong key,lk 
don't you mean model 37?i always liked that gun.my hunting buddy in the 70's had one that i could never talk him out of


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yup, exactly... my father gave it to me when i was 12, love that gun!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Lefever nitro sxs 12ga damn I miss that gun


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Krigoff K32 six barell set ! Great gun 12,20,28,410,12 dubbel trap and 12 singel trap.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

1956 G a-5 12 guage "light"...was my grandfathers and as far as my mom remembers he bought it new in 56'...i got it when he passed awaywhen i was a teen...im 40 and have never fired it!!! clean it now and then...he always went rabbit hunting on thanksgiving withit and since i go for pheasents that morning ive considered using it for old times sake!!! i think he intended me to take it to the field and not just admire it!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

charles daily o/u, from the 60's


----------



## winchester97 (Feb 3, 2008)

wave warrior said:


> 1956 G a-5 12 guage "light"...was my grandfathers and as far as my mom remembers he bought it new in 56'...i got it when he passed awaywhen i was a teen...im 40 and have never fired it!!! clean it now and then...he always went rabbit hunting on thanksgiving withit and since i go for pheasents that morning ive considered using it for old times sake!!! i think he intended me to take it to the field and not just admire it!!!


Trust me, that first ringneck you shoot with that auto 5 will be a special memory forever. There is just something about an older gun that can't compare to the new ones, especially an A-5. I've had a belgium mag 12 A-5 for a couple of years now, and i love the way they handle. That big humpback puts your eye right on the bead every time....and if you keep them clean they will feed every shot. Trust me, take your Grandpa's Browning out next season, i doubt you'll regret it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

winchester97 said:


> Trust me, that first ringneck you shoot with that auto 5 will be a special memory forever. There is just something about an older gun that can't compare to the new ones, especially an A-5. I've had a belgium mag 12 A-5 for a couple of years now, and i love the way they handle. That big humpback puts your eye right on the bead every time....and if you keep them clean they will feed every shot. Trust me, take your Grandpa's Browning out next season, i doubt you'll regret it.


well thanks!!! yea the humpback is preaty sweet!! like i said ive never pulled the trigger on this but have been wanting to for the last few years!!! grandpa is a calling!!


----------

